# Goodbye Willie Nelson



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Willie Nelson is gone - but not forgotten


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Not yet ...

Chuck Sweeny: Just because you saw it on the Internet doesn't mean it's true - News - Rockford Register Star - Rockford, IL

Willie Nelson, Merle Haggard coming to Roanoke - Roanoke Times: Music


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Not yet ...


My stupid cousin GOT ME...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you know the old say "you have to get up pretty early to fool me" well My cousin was up before me this morning...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL - Sometimes I am too trusting also.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Wait... our resident bible thumper just "immortalized" a pot smoking, drunk, drugged out, liberal, hippy?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

celebrity death hoax


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you know the old say "you have to get up pretty early to fool me" well My cousin was up before me this morning...


He's the snitch!!! lol You can't fool us with your bible thumping ways anymore!! LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After reading the Titles of the Threads this morning, Slippy looks around for an ice pick to jam into his eyes...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> After reading the Titles of the Threads this morning, Slippy looks around for an ice pick to jam into his eyes...


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

> Chuck Sweeny: Just because you saw it on the Internet doesn't mean it's true - News - Rockford Register Star - Rockford, IL


Just an FYI...
While Chuck Sweeny is USUALLY OK, I *STRONGLY* recommend against quoting ANYTHING from the Rockford Register Star, or as it's known around these parts (I'm a native) the "Rockford Red star". That "newspaper" isn't even suitable for the bottom of a birdcage since it already full of shit the moment it's printed. lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Egyas said:


> Just an FYI...
> While Chuck Sweeny is USUALLY OK, I *STROGLY* recommend against quoting ANYTHING from the Rockford Register Star, or as it's known around these parts (I'm a native) the "Rockford Red star". That "newspaper" isn't even suitable for the bottom of a birdcage since it already full of shit the moment it's printed. lol


The best things to come out of Rockford, IL is Estwing Tools!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Wait... our resident bible thumper just "immortalized" a pot smoking, drunk, drugged out, liberal, hippy?


I guess my walk with Jesus really bothers you if you think it is EVIL or some how a sin for me to have liked Willie nelson...

do you hate all Christians or just the ones that actually defend their faith


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MM, I think he's just poking fun. =)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Here we go again.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Wait... our resident bible thumper just "immortalized" a pot smoking, drunk, drugged out, liberal, hippy?


but notice I posted him doing a Christian song... 
and for your knowledge - i was once a pot smoking, drugged out, democrat, hippy...

I have also committed adultery, stolen stuff, lied, and done other things which I have been forgiven for... So in your small world where you wait around to try and destroy Christians... LIKING Willie Nelson is the least of my faults.... But thanks for JUDGING me, it is always humbling to be JUDGED by an atheists with zero moral standing and no understanding of Grace, forgiveness, or love... have a good day sir


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

One of my fav Willie songs -


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> After reading the Titles of the Threads this morning, Slippy looks around for an ice pick to jam into his eyes...


stares really hard at slippy's avatar- concentrating will all my will power--thinking "NO SLIPPY YOU NEED THOSE EYE BALLS OTHERWISE PORN WILL NEVER BE THE SAME with out a visual."


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha-ha ha-ha.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Only on prepperforums....lol!!!!


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

Maybe this thread needs to be moved to the joke of the day thread . It's a good one!


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

As much Bud as Willy has coursing through his body, he'll live forever!

Keep on trucking Willy!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The best things to come out of Rockford, IL is Estwing Tools!


Estwing tools and Nylint toys!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm no C&W fan, so have no opinion on pot-head Willie.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang yall have me in tears for a while. Mean boys.


----------

